# Reinstall LAN driver Abit IS7G



## comdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Had trojan prob...reformatted HD (Raptor), lost LAN driver. Did reinstall XP SP3 OK. Start/Network Connections/shows only 1394, no LAN. Have original Abit CD with driver. Tried double click on file, but does not install. Thanks for specific step by step instructions. *embarassed*


----------



## comdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Win XP SP3 P4 Abit IS7G 35G Raptor 1G RAM Avast. Horrible Win32 Trojan infection forced XP reinstall to clean hard drive. Start/Control Panel/Network Connections, under LAN or Highspeed Internet, there is no Local Area Connection icon (only 1394) and no DSL Internet connection. DL'd new LAN driver onto CD on other comp, but no way to install it. Device Manager also shows no Local Area Connection, only 1394. Thanks for help.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like you physically lost your LAN controller. Is it onboard on your mobo or is it a separate PCI card?

If it's a separate PCI card try reseating the card then rebooting your computer and see if XP detects the "new hardware". If it does then your device manager should "see" the NIC. 

You can try resetting the BIOS so it can detect the LAN controller.

Otherwise if it's on board and resetting doesn't do anything, PCI LAN cards (NICs) are cheap and plentiful.


----------



## comdoc (Dec 27, 2007)

Craig, it's on the mb. Label says: S-tech P35-152-19W9 This part contains a network cable connector and a USB connector that I use for the printer cable. How do I reset the BIOS so it can detect the LAN controller? Thanks.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually before you attempt a BIOS reset, try reinstalling the LAN driver. 

Go to your My Computer icon and do a single right click to display a drop down menu. Go to Properties, select the Hardware tab and hit the Device Manager button. 

Go to Network Adapters and double left click the ethernet adapter and select uninstall. You want to uninstall the driver because if it's corrupted, a repair will only look for installed driver components and bypass those already installed (regardless if its corrupted or not). A fresh install of the driver is what you need to do.

Reboot the computer and let the BIOS detect the LAN adapter on your Mobo as new hardware. Follow the new hardware installation wizard. When it asks to load in the CD, load your ABIT CD and hit next. Don't wait for the CD to be read. Do this quickly because if the CD is read it will open up it's own install window. Let Windows do the install of that specific driver.

Once reinstalled reboot and check your device manager and see if you have any yellow punctuation marks. If the driver loaded up successfully you'll see the icon in the system tray (lower right next to the clock) with no red slash thru it.


----------

